# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Zapaska:BeBoBul 11/12 Шуzz

## zapaska

В рамках Украино-Молдовского тура Одессу посетят два занимательных дуэта. 
Мероприятие пройдет в клубе Шуzz (Успенская ул. (Чичерина ул.) 22), 11 декабря. Начало 21:00. Вход 30грн. 
Событие в контакте 

Zapaska – инди-поп дуэт, который делает музыку по принципу live looping. Дуэт использует различные источники и способы преобразования звука: акустические инструменты (гитара, устные гармоники, мини баян, африканские народные инструменты), драм машину и процессоры эффектов. Zapaska создает насыщенные композиции – одновременно простые и экспериментальные. 

С 2010 Zapaska много путешествует по украинским и европейским клубам и фестивалям (FortMissia 2010, Арт Поле 2010, I Love Kiev (Украина), Tramtamtydamtuda, Festiv&#225;lek bez bojů a v&#225;lek, Povalec 2011 (Чехия), Spievaj&#250;ci b&#225;snici 2011, Pohoda Indoor Camping 2011 (Словакия), Europejski Stadion Kultury (Польша). Осенню 2011 Zapaska побывали в совместном туре в Чехии и Словакии со звездами словацкой альтернативной сцены дуэтом Longital.

Дебютный EP «Lanka» вышел в 2010 году, на две композиции, «Несподівано» и «Колискова» есть клипы. В феврале 2011 во время турне восточной Европой группа записала live для программы Jak se v&#225;m lib&#237;, чешского радио Proglass. Летом 2011 дуэт выпустил второй EP Translitom, интернет-релиз которого состоялся на украинском лейбле XXX Waves. 

www.facebook.com/zapaska 
www.vk.com/zapaska  

BeBoBul – дуэт из города Черновцы, состоящий из двух музыкантов, ранее принимали участие в разных проектах: Олово (indie/post-rock/dream pop), Гуцул Калипсо (hutsul-hop-acid-jazz), The Limited Edition (trip-hop/indietronica), Бриллиантовый Зелёный (reggae/acid-jazz).

BeBoBul играют в направлении post-rock/shoegaze/dream-pop/trip-hop/indietronica,- свой компост из кучи движущих стилей последних десятилетий, группа определяет как post-music. Музыканты пробуют создать полноценный и, главное, свой звук с помощью гитары, баса, драммашины и различных педалей эффектов. 

На сцене BeBoBuL только двое, но, на самом деле, здесь незримо присутствуют сомалийские женщины, туарегские пастухи, служители запрещенных индийских культов… С виниловых пластинок вся эта братия перекочевывает в сэмплер и уже оттуда подпевает BeBoBuL. Этнические возгласы, ритмические полотна от диско до даба и трип-хопа, и густые атмосферные гитарные партии накрывают слушателя плотным звуковым одеялом. То, что получается сейчас у этих «аутистов от пост-рока», скромных шугейзеров, таскающих за собой десятки килограммов оборудования, обещает интересное развитие.

За короткое время существования, BeBoBuL принял участие в нескольких фестивалях в Украине и Молдове (Art Labyrinth), и разделил сцену в качестве поддержки с импортными исполнителями из Великобритании, России, Белоруссии. 

www.facebook.com/bebobul 
vk.com/bebobul

----------

